# مطلوب حل لمشكلة انبعاث روائح كريهه من الحمامات



## v90v (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

*مطلوب حل لأنبعاثات الروائح الكريهة من الحمامات اعزكم الله*

*انا لغيت بايب تهوية شبكة المجاري بناء على قول معلم الصحي ... وتفاجئة بعدها بانبعاث روائح كريهه من الحمامات وخاصة الحمامات في الطوابق العليا*

*حاولت منع القضاء على الروائح بسكب قليل من الصابون او الكلوركس في الحمامات هذه الطريقة ممتازة لكن غير فعاله معاي كثيرا .. ولأي استعمال للحمام في الطابق الثاني تفوح ريحة كريهه في الحمامات في الطابق الثالث*

*ايش هو الحل ؟*​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم عذرا فهذا القسم يختص بالهندسة الكيميائية ومع ذلك حلا لمشكلتك يجب عمل التالي :-
اولا اعادة عمل خط تهوية لخطوط المجاري 
ثانيا تفقد خطوط التصريف داخل الحمامات لاحتمال وجود تسرب تحت البلاط مما يشكل روائح 
ثالثا يجب عمل سيفونات على خطوط التصريف لمنع الروائح من الرجوع من خطوط المجاري الرئيسية 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## v90v (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية اخ نبيل
انا والحمد لله مافي عندي تهريب تحت البلاط
بس ياليت تشرح لي هذه ( *يجب عمل سيفونات على خطوط التصريف لمنع الروائح من الرجوع من خطوط المجاري الرئيسية )
*وهل احتاج عمل بايب تهوية من اعلى حمام بالبيت مثل هذه الصوره


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
خط التهوئة يمكن عمله على اول منهل بجانب البيت اما اسيفونات فهي اكواع على شكل s تركب على خط التصريف وتبقى محتفظة بكمية من الماء بعد تصريف المياه مما يمنع الروائح من الرجوع .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## v90v (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافية ..... سيفونات ولا واحد راكب عندي بالبيت

وحماماتي كلها جديده ونوعية ثمينة مصيبه اذا السالفه فيها تكسير
*


----------



## عدنان السيد2 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم بالنسبه الى الرائحه في الشقه فهيه من السيفون الارضي الي تركب عليه الصفايه ويسمى كوع ريحه الخطاء ان يكون فيه ميل زائد وهذا الميل الزائد يسبب دخول هواء مصحوب برائحه كريهه


----------



## v90v (23 نوفمبر 2011)

عدنان ياليت توضح اكثر هذا الموع ولو في صوره او رسمه ترسمها بيدك توضح


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

